# 2013 Supersix 150 or 2014 Supersix Evo 6



## RideSam12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey guys, first post on here...
I am finally upgrading my entry level Trek 1.1 and have my eye on Cannondales. My LBS has a 2013 Supersix 150 for $1700 and the 2014 Supersix Evo for $1900. The both have Shimano 105 components, but I like the color scheme of the 2014 better. Does anyone know if there are any differences/upgrades with the two frames? I took the 2013 for a ride and LOVED the feel!
Appreciate any feedback
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

The evo has a slightly better carbon and miniscule geo differences. Nothing else should be really different, for that little of a price difference I would go with the 2014 evo. 


BUT, offer 1400 for the super six and if the owner/manager says yes hop on it.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Agreed with getting the EVO for only a $200 difference. Have a few guys I know that own both and they all like the EVO better....plus you said you like the color scheme better. I know looks are not suppose to count but they do for me.


----------



## RideSam12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Appreciate it guys!


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

fireplug said:


> I know looks are not suppose to count but they do for me.


Lets just say I may have hopped on a deal for a year end caad and I thought the colors would grow on me. Well they didnt and now I am contemplating pulling the trigger on a 2015 frameset


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would shoot for the EVO, especially if it has 11 speed shifting. 10 speed unfortunately will be like 9 speed shifting now in a year, no one will have it and if they do, it will be limited. 

Try to get a deal on the supersix 150, otherwise EVO it up! Post pics on this thread when you get one!


----------



## RideSam12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Should be in by Thursday or Friday! Ill def post some pics! I couldnt be more excited!! #evogoeswild


----------



## RideSam12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Here she is! Next up - upgrading the brakes and wheels


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

VERY nice mate - I take it that it has the new 11-speed 5800 series 105 fitted? Can't really tell from the pic. Pick up some new 5800 105 brakes, or 6800 Ultegra brakes (both are fairly cheap) and you'll be rocking.

Love the colourway too.

Enjoy.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice bike. Level your saddle.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

RideSam12 said:


> Here she is! Next up - upgrading the brakes and wheels


beauty! Wheels are always the first thing to upgrade as they will make your ride that much better with the loss of rotational weight! Enjoy!


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

is the 5800 actually on bikes in the USA?



macca33 said:


> VERY nice mate - I take it that it has the new 11-speed 5800 series 105 fitted? Can't really tell from the pic. Pick up some new 5800 105 brakes, or 6800 Ultegra brakes (both are fairly cheap) and you'll be rocking.
> 
> Love the colourway too.
> 
> Enjoy.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I believe the OP meant "Supersix 105", not 150. 
Nice Supersix EVO 6! It's the 10-speed 105.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Great looking bike


----------

